# Natural ways to kick-start labor?



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a friend who is now officially 3 days "late". She desperately wants to go into labor by herself so that she can avoid the inevitable "we'll have to induce you" conversation.

She is at least 3 cms dilated (probably more by now).

So, give me all your natural ways to kick-start labor. She's been walking, and trying nipple stimulation too.

Thanks!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Her first step should be trying to find a more positive, supportive provider.

or

She could just practice saying, "No thanks!"


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, except she's exhausted and wants to be done with the pregnancy too. I don't think her resolve is strong enough to say "no".


----------



## mammalmama (Jun 29, 2006)

HMMM. I think it is important to recognize that all induction has risks, and that interfering with the process can, frankly, mess the process up. Being tired of being pregnant when you are only three days past due (which is not even past due, even all those little wheels are different and you can get two due dates three days apart just by using two different wheels) and wanting to avoid induction conversations is understandable, but I agree with Pamamidwife. Practice saying no. Find good support.
Encourage making an educated informed decision she can live with in all potential outcomes. As her friend, maybe you can watch her older kids (if she's got 'em) while she goes out with her partner (if she's got one) or just out by herself, or takes a nap, or you can cook her some good food, treat her to a pedicure or a massage, clean her house, anything to help alleviate her tiredness, stress, etc. Reframe her emotions. Help her with that emotional resolve bit.
Maybe she could post here! There is good support for overdue moms. I know. I am currently waiting at 42+ weeks. Oi.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm*
Yeah, except she's exhausted and wants to be done with the pregnancy too. I don't think her resolve is strong enough to say "no".









Then I think it is likely she will end up with an induction.

We are all exhausted and done at the end of our pregnancies but that's what we sign on for when we become pregnant in the first place.
She is barely 'late' if it could even be considered late. If she really does want to avoid induction then she should just sit tight until her babe decides it is time.

I could give you a list of things - sex, walking, squating, spicey foods, etc but they are all anecdotal and none of these will work if the baby isn't ready.

Keri


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

A few days before DS#2 was born I went for many long walks in intense July heat. if she's in a hot area, I suggest going outside and walking until she can't take it anymore. its worked for me for two babes now


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

there is a Bishop's score tool that she can use to help decide if it is even possible that she will have a successful induction-
http://www.mother-care.ca/bishop.htm

mostly she needs to be patient as others have said- unfortunately anxious and tired moms with providers who "aim to please" try to induce far to often- with an elevated number of c-sections and bad outcomes as a result- but their defense is they did everything they could ; )

the practice of patience is just starting now and is just a warm up for the rest of your parenting life..


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Go for long walks
Have sex
Nipple stimulation
Think lots of positive thoughts


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sex
Sex
Sex
Oral sex (I hear this is actually more labor-inducing than regular sex if you um...ingest the prostaglandins)
Sex with nipple stimulation


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

I was almost three weeks late with DS1. I refused to be induced mostly because I was scared of being in labor. The night beofre I had my son I went into the back yard and raked all of the leaves (nesting maybe?). After the leaves I finished the x-mas shopping. By the time I was done I had a backache that turned out to be labor. He arrived the next day. I think it was the physical activity that helped ( I was not physical at all while preg. w/ds1).

With DS2 I had some sex, went to sleep, woke up in labor. I think it was the sex that did it


----------



## Lazyhead (Mar 27, 2006)

I did some ankle pressure point stuff (my MIL is a massage therapist) and sex at 42 weeks. I think the common theme here (aside from don't do it







) is sex. So tell her to grab her SO and get it on!!







:


----------

